# Bumper Boy



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

Could this be the problem with Bumper Boy
http://www.rfcexpress.com/lawsuits/...ors-inc-d-b-a-hawx-dog-gun-et-al/docket-text/


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Perhaps. SportDog does have some deep pockets, and the Hawx transmitter has a strong resemblance to SportDog's.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't care "who" owns what I just wanted my spare parts!!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Very interesting. I asked Tom years ago if they were affiliated with Sport Dog. I really wondered when they came out with the Hawx stuff.

Explains a lot maybe. How do you guys find this stuff?


----------



## crawfordw2 (Jan 8, 2013)

Very interesting stuff.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

In 2010 Radio Systems Corporation, Innotek, Inc filed a patent infringement suit against BB. Looks like with the intro of Hawx that did it. Radio Systems Corporation, Innotek, Inc is the plaintiff in the 2013 case.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anyone not find it at least a little ironic that BB posted on their site that they were looking for a buyer for "their" patents?


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

I would just like to get some more bumpers and a new two shooter.


----------



## Gmmarks (Aug 28, 2012)

Interesting. I have seen the same problem in a friend's BB


----------



## jeraldinE (Sep 19, 2013)

This truly a good and interesting issue.


----------

